# I have issues...



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

What shall I do?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

You could start by lying down on the couch!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

And Bill is now offering his shrink services. At no charge mind you. Free to any forum member. 

I'll get my hat on the way out.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

That depends Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Unhealthy attraction to bacon.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 23, 2013)

What's so unhealthy about that?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

Jan, I grew up on it. Had a smoke house full of it. My colesterol is 132 and my sodium count is to low according to my doctor. Eat it. Be happy. Just don't over do it. Drinking to much water at a time will kill you.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> What shall I do?


Yes. We know.
Nothing.
Can I be of further assistance?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

I know! Fish p*ss and sh*t in it!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

Paul is thinking...."This is a issue."


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucky says, "I have issues". Fine, no surprise there.
"What shall I do?" Nothing. Ride it out, you have done o.k. so far.
"I have an unhealthy attraction to bacon." Well, that is a game changer. Half of me wants to ask, the other is afraid Lucky will tell.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Paul is thinking...."This is a issue."


Now, that is an issue, remember what happened the last time he thought......nasty!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

I concur, I see not one issue here.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

What issues do you have old boy? 
I'm looking for issues 3 to 12 of 'Fly Past' magazine, if you have them ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry old boy, Penthouse, Playboy.....thought you'd remember after the last bash I sent you...for some research as you put it..


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2013)

Added to my list:
1. I have issues Lucky13 - Jan
2. I really messed up this time. Jeff Dahmer being arrested
3. Flight controlers here are looking very carefully at the situation. Obviously a major malfunction. NASA mission control 2 min after Challenger exploded
4. The war in the Pacific has not necessarily developed in Japan's favor Emperor Hirohito surrender statement
5. It was rather a serious evening you know Sir Cosmo Duff Gordon on the sinking of the Titanic


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm sorry, its terminal. Carry on old chap...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

...that's turkey bacon, my good friend.


----------

